# Fluval Edge Aquarium



## Gazza1587 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Just bought a Fluval Edge Aquarium 23l going to use with heater any recommendations on what to stock it with. 

I was thinking of having a number of small fish rather than a few lager ones.


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

23L is very small for any fish really. Have you looked at maybe a few guppies, all being the same sex or you will end up with a ton of babies. Endlers are nice, again just go with 1 sex. Id say a siamese fighter, but the edge tanks dont have much in the way of surface area which they like. No ideas really, maybe a small school of neon tetra. Shrimp are nice too.


----------



## Gazza1587 (Sep 29, 2013)

neon tetra look as though they would be fine.


----------



## Gazza1587 (Sep 29, 2013)

just going to look at some shrimp. They seem different.


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi I have a couple of suggestions for nano fish but in all of these cases I would recommend looking into planting the tank to help with water quality and provide natural hiding places.



Dwarf puffer (does not play well with other fish, nipper)
Betta/Siamese fighting fish
galaxy rasbora (schooling)
mosquito/chilli rasbora (schooling)
ember tetra (schooling)
pygmy corydoras (schooling)
cherry shrimp/blue jelly shrimp/yellow shrimp etc
dario dario/scarlet badis
smaller sp. of killifish
If it were my tank, I would use sand and decorate with nice plants and rooty wood and stock with 6 ember tetras and 6 pygmy corydoras  if it is not planted I would stick to just the ember tetras as the pygmy corydoras (in my experience) are far too shy left out in the open and can hurt themselves if spooked. Hope that gives you a bit more inspiration 

Just as a last note: you must do weekly water changes in a tank that small to help keep stable conditions for the fish. Smaller tanks are more work than big ones funnily enough.


----------



## ReptileLover1998 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, I agree with fauna but I wouldn't keeper a Siamese fighting fish/Betta in a fluval edge because they need to come to the surface to breather and in the edge they can die due to the lack of surface area.


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

I've not had a fluval edge, but can you not just lower the water level in them so there is still a gap? But if you don't want to ruin the look then I guess betta is not ideal.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

SUGGESTIONS:


6 x Zebra Danio


2 x Apple Snails (calcium needed)


2 x amano shrimp


1 x Otocinclus Catfish


MINE


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

I kept a Betta in mine with no problems, he came up to the opening just fine. Didn't have so much success with shrimps, they'd all found their way out within 2 days even though I'd put a mesh over the opening. I currently have 5 guppies in there, my best fish (by that I mean longest resident) was an Occy.


----------

